
Google's AI Built Its Own AI That Outperforms Any Made by Humans - eklavyaa
http://www.sciencealert.com/google-s-ai-built-it-s-own-ai-that-outperforms-any-made-by-humans
======
Cheyana
Now HAVE that one build an AI, rinse and repeat, yadda yadda yadda,
destruction of humanity, blah blah blah...

------
Ahks
not skynet...

